# windows 10 sur MacBook 12"



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

bonjour, voila je voudrais installé W10 sur mon ancien Mac un MacBook 12" Retina 
je pense utilisé windows via Boot Camp environ 100GO  
c'est surtout pour apprendre a faire du PowerShell 

que pensez du Mac aura tel assez de puissance pour cette utilisation ??


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

bonjour, même probleme je n'arrive pas a partition mon Mac pour windows

*Note de la modération :* merci de ne pas répondre partout, ça n'ira pas plus vite et on ne va pas jouer au ping-pong !


----------



## MrTom (15 Mars 2021)

Hello,

Si dans l'utilitaire Bootcamp, Windows 10 ne t'est pas proposé, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

actuellement suis bloqué au niveau partition de disque dur  il me dit a chaque fois de faire le mode SOS disque mais rien a faire


----------



## MrTom (15 Mars 2021)

Comment est-ce que tu as partitionné ton disque ?


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

directement via bootcamp

 #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0


   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1


   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2





/dev/disk1 (synthesized):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1


                                 Physical Store disk0s2


   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  89.3 GB    disk1s1


   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 430.7 MB   disk1s2


   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s3


   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk1s4


   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5


   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1





/dev/disk2 (disk image):


   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER


   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2021)

Bonjour *tristan*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)

tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *16è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  89.4 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 430.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +6.3 GB     disk2
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2021)

Tu as une distribution à *6* volumes de Big Sur. Dans les *107,6 Go* d'occupation de blocs dans un *Conteneur* de *250,7 Go*.

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 170g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

qui simule un repartitionnement : réduction du *Conteneur* à *170 Go* > création d'une partition de *80 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* en *FAT-32* > ré-affichage de la configuration interne

Poste le retour intégral de la commande. Le but est de faire s'afficher la raison de l'échec s'il y a lieu.


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

cest toujours en cours très long avec beaucoup erreur


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2021)

En fait : avant de lancer le repartitionnement > une vérification de l'*apfs* est engagée. Il semble qu'il y ait une corruption massive.

- tu n'auras qu'à poster la fin seulement du tableau de vérification et l'issue de la commande.​


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> En fait : avant de lancer le repartitionnement > une vérification de l'*apfs* est engagée. Il semble qu'il y ait une corruption massive.
> 
> - tu n'auras qu'à poster la fin seulement du tableau de vérification et l'issue de la commande.​


ok ok 
si ca beug encore je vais finir par une clean Install


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

```
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 170g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 80 685 576 192 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 169 999 998 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 208 859 561 984 bytes
Error: -69521: Your APFS Container resize request is below the APFS-system-imposed minimal container size (perhaps caused by APFS Snapshot usage by Time Machine)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  89.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 430.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2021)

Tu as manifestement un *snapshot* (instantané *apfs* archivant un état passé d'un volume en verrouillant comme occupés tous les blocs porteurs des écritures correspondantes) => qui verrouille de l'espace dans le *Conteneur*.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil ap listSnaps disk1s1
```

qui liste les *snapshots* associés au volume-Données

Poste le retour.


----------



## tristanWX (15 Mars 2021)

```
Snapshot for disk1s1 (1 found)
|
+-- DD6D1299-AEE4-4272-90D5-FB83E1B98C64
    Name:        com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-03-15-161233.local
    XID:         3818189
    Purgeable:   Yes
    NOTE:        This snapshot limits the minimum size of APFS Container disk1
```

c'est du a quoi??


----------



## macomaniac (15 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteSnapshot disk1s1 -xid 3818189
```

qui supprime le *snapshot*

Poste le retour.

Note : il y a génération automatique de *snapshots* si l'option : "*Sauvegarder automatiquement*" est cochée dans le panneau *Time Machine* des *Préférences Système*. Utilises-tu Time Machine ?


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

oui j'utilise Time machine mais  j'avais essayé de le désactiver 



```
Deleting APFS Snapshot DD6D1299-AEE4-4272-90D5-FB83E1B98C64 "com.apple.TimeMachine.2021-03-15-161233.local" from APFS Volume disk1s1
Started APFS operation
Finished APFS operation
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Repasse la commande test :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 170g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

et poste le retour (en abrégeant le listage d'erreurs de l'*apfs*).


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 170g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Error starting APFS Container resize: There is not enough free space in this APFS Container for this operation (-69605)
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  89.9 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 430.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      4.3 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   6:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1

MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$
```

ça sent mauvais ??


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Redémarre > et tiens aussitôt pressées les *2* touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) = démarrage en mode secours. Quand tu as un écran aux 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'Utilitaire de disque.

- dans son panneau presse la pastille *Présentation* > *Afficher tous les appareils* => le *Conteneur apfs* est affiché. Sélectionne-le et fais un *S.O.S.* dessus pour réparer l'*apfs*. Puis redémarre (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*).​
Ta session réouverte > passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```

qui vérifie l'*apfs*

Poste le retour => qu'on voie l'état des lieux.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

Il tourne depuis plus une heure


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree





Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Je ne vois pas d'erreurs dans le tableau que tu as posté. As-tu effectué une coupe dans l'affichage retourné ou pas ?


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

Oui de tout les code erreur


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

C'est exactement à l'espace blanc du tableau ? - en-dessous de l'entrée *VM *(= *V*irtual *M*achine : volume archivant la *RAM*) ?


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x2b8bd + 8)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x2b954 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x2b9f5 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x4aef3 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x81326 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x88404 + 8)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x8840d + 9)
error: Cross heck : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x88419 + 6)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x88420 + 12)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x965bf + 6)
...

error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b855 + 3)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b861 + 4)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b86a + 2)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b890 + 4)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b895 + 8)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b8d6 + 7)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b8df + 4)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b8e7 + 1)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b8fe + 1)
error: Cross Check : Mismatch between extentref entry reference count (1) and calculated fsroot entry reference count (0) for extent (0x3a5b942 + 2)
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

D'accord. Alors la chance pour toi est que le volume *VM* soit entièrement supprimable => il se régénère automatiquement sur un simple redémarrage.

- passe la commande :​

```
diskutil umount force disk1s4 ; diskutil ap deleteVolume disk1s4
```

qui démonte le volume (monté at: */private/var/vm* dans le volume-Système démarré) > puis le supprime

Poste le retour.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
Volume VM on disk1s4 failed to unmount: dissented by PID 0 (kernel_task)
Started APFS operation
Deleting APFS Volume from its APFS Container
Unmounting disk1s4
The volume "VM" on disk1s4 couldn't be unmounted because it is in use by process 0 (kernel)
Error: -69888: Couldn't unmount disk
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

D'accord : il faut faire ça depuis la session de secours > quand *VM* n'est pas en service.

- redémarre via *⌘R* en mode secours.​
Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir ici les informations de base (tuto) -->

- quand tu as la fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* => va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.​
Passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list internal
```

qui affiche la configuration du disque interne seule

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari»

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil > tu colles dans un Bloc de code

=> ces informations montreront les index des volumes du *Conteneur* après ce démarrage.

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Joindre un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk1s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk2⁩         250.7 GB   disk1s2

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk1s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  89.9 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 430.7 MB   disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      2.1 GB     disk2s4
   5:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk2s5
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s4
```

qui supprime le *VM* pas en service

Poste le retour.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s4
> ...


en mode secours?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Oui : toujours dans le *terminal* de la session de secours.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil ap deleteVolume disk2s4
Started APFS operation
Deleting APFS Volume from its APFS Container
Unmounting disk2s4
Erasing any xART session referenced by 4DA93BAF-0A67-46B5-9A56-3E40D7EA1020
Deleting Volume
Removing any Preboot and Recovery Directories
Finished APFS operation
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Parfait -->

- redémarre > de retour dans ta session > passe les 2 commandes (séparément) :​

```
diskutil list internal
diskutil verifyVolume disk1
```

affichant la configuration interne et vérifiant l'*apfs*

Poste les retours.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

première commande 

```
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$ diskutil list internal
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  90.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 430.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   5:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4

MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Tu remarques déjà la recréation automatique de *VM* -->

```
6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4
```


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$ diskutil verifyVolume disk1
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.81.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Zéro erreur.

- repasse la commande-test de repartitionnement :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 170g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

et poste le retour.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Zéro erreur.
> 
> - repasse la commande-test de repartitionnement :​
> 
> ...


en mode normal?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Tout dans ta session habituelle maintenant.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 170g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 80 685 576 192 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 169 999 998 976 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 109 588 774 912 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.81.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 685 575 168 to 169 999 998 976 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 19693584 sectors in 2461698 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=4096 spc=8 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=41580800 drv=0x80 bsec=19698432 bspf=2405 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         170.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data ⁨BOOTCAMP⁩                80.7 GB    disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +170.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  90.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 430.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   5:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4

MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Tu es enfin débloqué question repartitionnement. Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
```

la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur* > ré-affiche la configuration interne

Poste le retour.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

```
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$
MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list internal
Started erase on disk0s3 (BOOTCAMP)
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 80 685 576 192 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 685 575 168 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 684 547 072 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.1.46) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs_boot_util (1677.81.1) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by storagekitd (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking snapshot 1 of 1 (com.apple.os.update-35C699ADD439C653A3B09EBD8A30FBD366881244EB7C82207A2E135362FCCB7F)
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the file extent tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Update was formatted by com.apple.Mobile (1677.50.1) and last modified by apfs_kext (1677.81.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 169 999 998 976 to 250 685 575 168 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI ⁨EFI⁩                     314.6 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS ⁨Container disk1⁩         250.7 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.7 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD - Données⁩  90.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume ⁨Preboot⁩                 430.7 MB   disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume ⁨Recovery⁩                613.9 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume ⁨Macintosh HD⁩            15.1 GB    disk1s5
   5:              APFS Snapshot ⁨com.apple.os.update-...⁩ 15.1 GB    disk1s5s1
   6:                APFS Volume ⁨VM⁩                      1.1 MB     disk1s4

MacBook-de-TI7AN:~ ti7an$
```


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Ton *apfs* est redevenu parfaitement élastique.

- libre à toi d'appeler l'Assistant BootCamp si tu veux partitionner avant d'installer Windows.​


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ton *apfs* est redevenu parfaitement élastique.
> 
> - libre à toi d'appeler l'Assistant BootCamp si tu veux partitionner avant d'installer Windows.​


comment ça ?

et merci pour tout
et je voudrais apprendre a faire des commande en bash sur Mac tu me conseil quoi comme livre et Tuto


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Tu as un livre numérique de *Nicolas Furno* (rédacteur à MacGé) : ☞*Tout savoir sur : Le terminal*☜ (clique le lien rouge) si tu veux t'instruire.


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

macomaniac a dit:


> Tu as un livre numérique de *Nicolas Furno* (rédacteur à MacGé) : ☞*Tout savoir sur : Le terminal*☜ (clique le lien rouge) si tu veux t'instruire.


merci

autre chose me conseille tu utiliser Boot Camp pour crée windows 10 maintenant


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Je n'utilise pas Windows et je ne l'installe pas. Je ne peux pas te donner de conseils techniques sur le procédé d'installation.

- si tu échoues > poste ici encore un appel à *Locke* (avec une *@* accollée juste avant son nom) => c'est lui qui sera le mieux à même de te conseiller.​


----------



## tristanWX (16 Mars 2021)

merci 
jai réussi au passage


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mars 2021)

Content pour toi !


----------

